# My homemade V-Plow!



## Philbilly2

This is how we move snow in Northern IL. All of us are to cheap to buy a v-plow so we just use 2- 8'6" plows backed by the power of a couple DURAMAX'S!!!

Only one thing dumb was stopping to take the picture. We couln't get the traction without the backs of our trucks wanting to have a little makeout session. Oh well, just single pushed it out and didn't stop for no more pictures!

December 4/5 - Got 16 1/2 hours in but we were robbed of our snow last night. Went to bed right when I got home from work got a call at 10:00pm and told no go, snows over. :realmad: Oh well, I probley need the sleep anyway!


----------



## TimberCreek

Been There Done That, And It Works


----------



## mike psd

we need a video for sure


----------



## heather lawn spray

TimberCreek;449180 said:


> Been There Done That, And It Works


Yup

2 1984 F-250's with 6.9's in 1992


----------



## YardMedic

Pretty pricy equipment to be taking that kind of risk. Either one loses a little traction in the push & slides into the other, it would make for an expensive night.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

does work nice when it works with out the trucks " making out "


----------



## Philbilly2

yep, you just gotta watch yourself. I will only do it with a couple of the guys I plow with. There is a huge level of trust and respect that you both have to have in each other to get within inches of a guys truck and know that you both have a lot to loose if you screw up.

But when all goes well..... dang can you move some snow!

I'll try to get a video in the next snow.


----------



## ALarsh

Not worth the risk IMO. Does look cool though.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Like Philbilly2 said, You don't just do that with anyone. You need someone who has been doing this for years and know what they are doing. I see what you are saying and it could happen if you are not careful, but you have all seen my videos and you know we do it all the time. We have been doing that for many years and never had a incident. Not to say it couldn't happen, but we feel pretty comfortable doing it.


----------



## dirtmandan2

with the plows angles its pretty quick to pull out if ya get nervous... definately easier when doing it w/ someone thats got a little experience, both my guys this year are new and it makes me nervous being so close to them...


----------



## Philbilly2

I don't every really worry about doing the "Flying Vee" with the guy in the picture. We have been plowing toghter for years and I can trust him. We both know what we need to do to make it work every time. We have been doing this type of push for years. 

You have to have the type of person that you can be in the same small lot with them and you know that the two of you will not crash. If there is any question in you mind, that if you were backing up and they were somewhere behind you, that you would hit.... not your guy!


----------



## tls22

Thats very impressive, i need to try that! The trucks look awsome to!


----------



## tsmith

We do that quite often at the college I work at, only we use a Chevy 3500 dually with a Boss v plow and a Dresser loader with a 12' highway blade. It keeps this interesting, but it works good.


----------



## Jay brown

we do it with our skids on all the big lots....i wont let the guys do it with the trucks though


----------



## dirtmovr

Makes for quick snow removal. We used to do that with 2 Cat 140G graders and a 950 Cat loader. Angle both blades toward each other and sideshift them all the way to the inside, then put the loader between them with the bucket hooked behind the moldboards of the graders. The graders could not slide sideways because the loader was behind each blade. Very effective in large open lots. Trust is the main issue, we were running about three inches apart.


----------



## TurbDies2500

got to love the Duramax. Good Idea.


----------



## SnowGuy73

TimberCreek;449180 said:


> Been There Done That, And It Works


Ditto..........


----------



## Philbilly2

*I GOT VIDEO!!!*

I am not a good photographer and truck driver at the same time, so they are both suffering in these videos!

Also, you can see how heavy this snow is as it is just owning the trucks and shoving me and Zac right out of the vee.











http://www.youtube.com/Philbilly84?&session=zeYqGzHcQYO9kFzHxVofaWHP7oMNU0ZF4s5HAtXU2PpbargkaQZwEZggstpjz9h96CBgr7Q3o2N8AWB7gkp4xOqQnx8NRLT5_l93ByvTvlgCBZ2tDPBo58MD-33VjDltiJVoMlmZPxPPk2AkHIWUAln8zZrkBl9W5rp6Cpw8v8hMU4eTNQaSPjlrhPS1LZo-9j4yM2ZhLj7gdh-5KbxZtUymTznhpC7xbxoCKdrbKA63AIHBdQT7UXkxemIGhotgiocTZzMnb0WOfVPMWIy9lw==


----------



## santelikk

Was that from this sat/sunday storm?


----------



## Philbilly2

yeah the video was Sunday at about 2:00pm.

the pictures are from December 4th and 5th storm.


----------



## Mark13

Looks like fun. I need to find someone to plow with.

Those Dmax's sure sound sweeeeettt.


----------



## mike psd

what kinda of exhaust are guys running real thoatly  cool video


----------



## Wicked500R

OK, sorry to say but you boy's need more experience... you need to get them plows tucked in together !! Your leavin' wayy to much in the middle.. Been there, Done that, and IT IS trust ! I'll only do it with one friend of mine! We use to get so close, we had to pull our mirrors in...


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Been there and done that with dump trucks.  Its a little more scary when you have a 1 ton dump right next to another 1 ton dump doing that.


----------



## powerjoke

i have never done it with plow trucks but we'll do it with dozers, hook a couple of d6 blades together or a 953 in the center, when slot-doze'ing is not an option

but good job boy's


----------



## Jt13speed

Nice job thats pretty cool. Looked like your blade liked to ride up on the snow while the other one stayed right down?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark13;459264 said:


> Looks like fun. I need to find someone to plow with.
> 
> Those Dmax's sure sound sweeeeettt.


*Thanks Mark!*



mike psd;459297 said:


> what kinda of exhaust are guys running real thoatly  cool video


*Both trucks have 4 inch turbo back stright pipes*



Wicked500R;459306 said:


> OK, sorry to say but you boy's need more experience... you need to get them plows tucked in together !! Your leavin' wayy to much in the middle.. Been there, Done that, and IT IS trust ! I'll only do it with one friend of mine! We use to get so close, we had to pull our mirrors in...


*I would kiss you a$$ if you could do it better in that snow holding a camera out the window.  That snow was setting in the sun all morning which made it wet as sh*t. you have to let some through every pass till you get down to a small winrow, then you can get a good lock up and push it all. The trucks wont hold to the pavement if you are locked up tight. You can see that the snow alone lifts my blade and shoves the trucks out of the winrows. I do agree with what you are saying and in a normal instance. On the next snow, I am going to try to get someone to ride in the passenger seat on the left side truck for a couple of rounds and then where going to have some fun! Or better yet video the whole thang from front! *



Jt13speed;459779 said:


> Nice job thats pretty cool. Looked like your blade liked to ride up on the snow while the other one stayed right down?


*Yep, I was riding the windrow and Zac was on the pavement. My blade wouldn't stay down once a mound of snow got big enough. After a few passes though, she'll sit down.*


----------

